# After Effects+vernünftig Exportieren



## TMDolphin (13. April 2005)

Hi
 Ich arbeite seit kurzem mit After Effects! Kann mir einer helfen wie ich genau die filme exportieren kann? Ich erhalte derzeit riesen große Dateien, wenn ich in eine AVI Datei speichere und die haben nur mittlere Qualität. Außerdem dauert das umwandeln ewig.
 kann mir jemand da ein bisschen weiterhelfen, was ich bei den Einstellungen beachten muss, damit das vielleicht kleinere Dateien werden und eine gute Qualität herauskommt...
 cya TMD
 THX 4 HLP


----------



## unomuse (15. April 2005)

Es kommt halt ein wenig darauf an, wofür Du es verwenden möchtest.
Aber um am Rechner zu präsentieren ist es ganz gut, wenn Du als QuickTime mov. mit jpeg-Kompremierung exportierst. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch mit die schnellste Variante. Aber wenns lange dauert, dann dauerts halt lang. Da kann man nicht so viel machen, wenn man nich im Vorhinein schon auf Pixel (Kompositionsgröße) verzichtet.


----------



## 27b-6 (15. April 2005)

Moin!

 Probiere mal Quicktime-Movie mit den Einstellungen aus dem Anhang.
 Empfehlen würde ich Dir allerdings folgende Methode.
 Aus AFX unkomprimiertes oder besser HUFFYUV-codiertes AVI ausgeben. HUFFYUV ist nicht ganz SO groß bei gleicher Qualität. Aus dieser Datei kannst Du dann in VirtualDub in kleinere Dateien umwandeln; klein und gut sind MPEG-4-Codecs wie DivX oder 3ivx. Wobei 3ivx den Vorteil hat auch in Quicktime zu funktionieren. 
 Alternativ kannst Du mit dem Windows Media Encoder in das WMV-Format umwandeln.
 Der Vorteil an dieser Methode, die Dir wahrscheinlich zu komplizert erscheint ist:
 AFX muß nur einmal die Effekte berechnen, welche meistens der Grund für lange Berechnungszeiten sind. Aus dieser einen großen Datei kannst Du dann nach Belieben herumexperiementieren ohne lange Renderzeiten in Kauf nehmen zu müßen.

 Ich hoffe Dir konnte damit etwas geholfen werden.


----------

